# Alternative to Teflon Sheet



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

has anyone ever used a paper towel instead of a Teflon sheet to prevent the ink from getting on the platen. Someone said they used paper towels but i'm not sure that sounds believable. Is there any other less expensive alternative to a Teflon sheet


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

I use parchment paper. It works great. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Kraft paper (aka butcher paper)... Get a big roll from any restaurant supply store, cheap. 
Also, after you press and peal a transfer, press it again for 10 seconds with -

Kraft paper - takes shine off transfer for more matte finish

Teflon sheet - adds more shine to transfer giving more glossy finish


----------



## Fresh Prints (Apr 13, 2011)

BBDee said:


> I use parchment paper. It works great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


I second that. I also use it without problems. Works perfect.


----------

